# Reclassing to 35N



## RTBro (Jun 24, 2016)

I'm currently an 11B in my reenlistment window, and I've been thinking about switching over to the Intel side of operations. Given that I have a background in computer science and foreign language (3/3 Arabic), I figured I should give SIGINT a serious look. I noticed that SOT-A seems to be an assignment of choice for a lot of the Intel support folks on this message board. However, given that 35P is an overstrength MOS, would anyone with a SOF support background recommend reclassing to 35N instead, and hope for a Group assignment? 

Any 35N out there?


----------



## Il Duce (Jun 24, 2016)

I think right now, if you're looking at advancement over the long term, 35N is the way to go if you want to be a SIGINTer.  However, with your language skills you might consider looking at 35M, 35L, or even 35F.

The real question is what type of work do you want to do and what kind of career path are you looking for (behind a desk, in the field, part of a large unit, more independent operations, etc.).  I posted on another thread several weeks ago a general breakdown of Army intelligence MOS duties.  See if you can bring it up in search and see if it helps.


----------



## moobob (Jun 24, 2016)

If you are outside of SOF, 35N with language are infinitely more useful than without, and promotions are fairly steady.


----------



## RTBro (Jun 24, 2016)

What about opportunities within the SOF communities? SOT-A/SOT-B? Would a language coded position as a 35N lead me into desk job in Meade or Gordon where I never see the light again?


----------



## moobob (Jun 24, 2016)

After reading your intro, go back to the 75th as a 35P if you are welcome back into that organization.

SOT-A has been discussed on the board and it is a good job for maybe half the people that end up doing it. There are only a few I know here.

35N is a good job almost anywhere you in my opinion. Group/SOF obviously has advantages.


----------



## RTBro (Jun 24, 2016)

One caveat to returning the 75th, it's in Fort Benning. I'm tired of Fort Benning/Columbus.


----------



## Brill (Jun 24, 2016)

As always @Il Duce gives great advice! 35P with V are never over strengthed.

Most of the 35Ps in RTSB are reclass'd 11Bs but there are unconventional jobs for Ns within SOF and INSCOM.

As mentioned before, 35-EVERYTHING keeps you close to a windowless SCIF. Suntans are for homo boat owners.  Job opportunities after the military are plentiful for 35Ns.


----------



## RTBro (Jun 24, 2016)

"35P with V are never over strengthed"

Are you implying that with a Victor qualifier a career counselor can work some magic with the IN/OUT calls?


----------



## Brill (Jun 24, 2016)

RTBro said:


> "35P with V are never over strengthed"
> 
> Are you implying that with a Victor qualifier a career counselor can work some magic with the IN/OUT calls?



A 3/3 Arab with a short tab would AT A MINIMUM get a hand job from branch to reclass to 35-series.

Check your PM.


----------



## RTBro (Jun 24, 2016)

lindy said:


> A 3/3 Arab with a short tab would AT A MINIMUM get a hand job from branch to reclass to 35-series.
> 
> Check your PM.


----------



## AWP (Jun 24, 2016)

RTBro said:


>



Considering what he does for a living? Yeah.


----------



## RTBro (Jun 24, 2016)

I must contact the MI branch.


----------



## Brill (Jun 24, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> Considering what he does for a living? Yeah.



No, I DO NOT work for Branch!


----------



## AWP (Jun 24, 2016)

lindy said:


> No, I DO NOT work for Branch!



You don't, but you know things and stuff.

And no, do not supersize my order tonight.


----------



## Il Duce (Jun 24, 2016)

One thing to bear in mind in a SIGINT career is you're going to need to move in and out of a variety of jobs if you want to progress.  The days of hanging out in group for decades are largely gone - SMUs are another matter but concentrate on your 50m target first.

SOT-A is a great assignment, but if you want to move up past E6 and/or progress to WO you need to spend time working an NSA mission.  That may be at NSA-W but there are a number of other cryptologic centers and CSGs with some high speed units.  In every case your ability to learn about the enterprise - the tools and skills being used from national to tactical is what is going to make you excel.  A Ranger tab will get you a leg up in any competition in MI that is picture-deep (so boards will always break your way other things being equal).  But, you'll find once you're face-to-face and getting evaluated you better have some technical skill or you're better off staying 11B.


----------



## RTBro (Jun 24, 2016)

CSGs?


----------



## Brill (Jun 24, 2016)

Il Duce said:


> One thing to bear in mind in a SIGINT career is you're going to need to move in and out of a variety of jobs if you want to progress.  The days of hanging out in group for decades are largely gone - SMUs are another matter but concentrate on your 50m target first.
> 
> SOT-A is a great assignment, but if you want to move up past E6 and/or progress to WO you need to spend time working an NSA mission.  That may be at NSA-W but there are a number of other cryptologic centers and CSGs with some high speed units.  In every case your ability to learn about the enterprise - the tools and skills being used from national to tactical is what is going to make you excel.  A Ranger tab will get you a leg up in any competition in MI that is picture-deep (so boards will always break your way other things being equal).  But, you'll find once you're face-to-face and getting evaluated you better have some technical skill or you're better off staying 11B.



This post should be loved. I will say the knowledge of how things work at Meade is a significant gap at the tactical level simply because most type As don't do well so close to the flag pole yet their unit would benefit from folks with that experience. There are so many issues in Group that could be solved by knowing who to call in MD.

I cannot over emphasize the technical skills: Python scripting, Net+, Sec+, CEH, etc. and how a device communicates with another device (all stuff taught in college).


----------



## RTBro (Jun 24, 2016)

lindy said:


> I cannot over emphasize the technical skills: Python scripting, Net+, Sec+, CEH, etc. and how a device communicates with another device (all stuff taught in college).



You're speaking my language, I'm sold.


----------



## Brill (Jun 24, 2016)

RTBro said:


> You're speaking my language, I'm sold.


----------



## Il Duce (Jun 24, 2016)

RTBro said:


> CSGs?



Cryptologic Support Group.  It's a semi-permanent team of NSA troopers (joint service) with duty at a specific command - Echelon Above Corps (EAC).  They provide SIGINT support - including access to NSANet and NSANet databases for the supported command.

SIGINT has a huge variety in where and how you can serve.  If you choose 35N, 35P, or 35S don't get myopic on a single job.


----------



## moobob (Jun 25, 2016)

Il Duce said:


> One thing to bear in mind in a SIGINT career is you're going to need to move in and out of a variety of jobs if you want to progress.  The days of hanging out in group for decades are largely gone - SMUs are another matter but concentrate on your 50m target first.
> 
> SOT-A is a great assignment, but if you want to move up past E6 and/or progress to WO you need to spend time working an NSA mission.  That may be at NSA-W but there are a number of other cryptologic centers and CSGs with some high speed units.  In every case your ability to learn about the enterprise - the tools and skills being used from national to tactical is what is going to make you excel.  A Ranger tab will get you a leg up in any competition in MI that is picture-deep (so boards will always break your way other things being equal).  But, you'll find once you're face-to-face and getting evaluated you better have some technical skill or you're better off staying 11B.



It's a timing thing, but airborne qualified 35Ps going anywhere other than an airborne assignment is a pipe dream, except for some random language... and the right timing.


----------



## RTBro (Jun 25, 2016)

moobob said:


> It's a timing thing, but airborne qualified 35Ps going anywhere other than an airborne assignment is a pipe dream, except for some random language... and the right timing.



Noted.


----------



## moobob (Jun 25, 2016)

Il Duce said:


> Cryptologic Support Group.  It's a semi-permanent team of NSA troopers (joint service) with duty at a specific command - Echelon Above Corps (EAC).  They provide SIGINT support - including access to NSANet and NSANet databases for the supported command.
> 
> SIGINT has a huge variety in where and how you can serve.  If you choose 35N, 35P, or 35S don't get myopic on a single job.


It would be great to be "well balanced" but that is not reality now, and hasn't been for a long time. If you are a SOT-A, you are stuck doing that unless you get booted, injured, or are low hanging fruit when DA randomly needs someone for DA select assignments.

There are plenty of SOT-As with no strat time that I would take for any mission over someone that has worked in a CSG.

The army continues to judge someone over having a balanced career that someone couldn't have if they wanted. A lot of the people that do have strat and tactical time are duds anyway that couldn't hack it in one of the two places.

Rant over...


----------



## Brill (Jun 25, 2016)

moobob said:


> It would be great to be "well balanced" but that is not reality now, and hasn't been for a long time. If you are a SOT-A, you are stuck doing that unless you get booted, injured, or are low hanging fruit when DA randomly needs someone for DA select assignments.
> 
> There are plenty of SOT-As with no strat time that I would take for any mission over someone that has worked in a CSG.
> 
> ...



I think National experience significantly enables the tactical work especially when you're able to build the relationship with key analysts that are in a position of over watch. It's a good feeling to chat/call Bob to let him know the team will be on Op X. Most people I know "take ownership" of units in the field especially when a TIC is declared.


----------



## moobob (Jun 25, 2016)

That's completely true. My point is that people are sometimes judged on things they have almost no control over. The same thing happens in the officer ranks when the right tickets aren't punched, sometimes due to timing or dumb luck.

As far as the value of experience doing different things at different echelons... There are people that would succeed anywhere and wouldn't necessarily suddenly become enlightened by doing strat time. There are people that do have a narrow focus limited to their experience, but there are some very smart people throughout the community... with very limited, or no control, over their assignments unless they try out for something else on the SOF side.


----------

